# HS928WA vs HHS928A



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Which would you buy and why?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

id buy the red one if i could afford it !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*The HSS without thinking it twice*_, some reasons......
Power steering
Power chute rotation and deflector
Taller auger housing
Newest model, parts will be available for a long time and are least expensive compared to the HS series
Larger diameter impeller
Uses X-trac tires unlike the super expensive tires used on the HS series

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*HS928 vs HSS928*

I'd buy a new or used HS928 all day long, because it's made in Japan where all great long lasting Honda products come from !
Don't get sucked in by new unnecessary features that most likly will not stand the test of time.

Whenever Honda manufactures things out of Japan like the substandard HS520 and new HS720 single stage blowers quality goes way down.
Maybe the reason 520s and 720s vibrate so much is because Honda cheapened the design so much... the metal augers do not support or back up the rubber on them like the HS621 does. The 520/720 auger rubbers slap the ground and cause excess vibration transferred through the machine ? Can this vibration cause carpal tunnel in an operator's wrists overtime ?
The 520/720s are nothing compared to the old HS621, which was Japan made and has a true GX series engine... PERIOD.


----------



## dbv (Sep 30, 2015)

Easy question, I just sold my 2011 928 to buy the new one.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

All depends on how much you value the new HSS features. The joystick chute control is a nice addition. The power steering is not very high on my must have list. I would buy a new HSS928 if I were in the market for a new snow blower, but absolutely nothing wrong with the HS928. I've seen two local dealers with leftover HS928 tracked machines priced at $2,300. What are the new HSS928 tracked machines retailing at?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Features aside.....I still DIG the older HS series lookswise...


Edit. Front Shroud Cover on the new one I dig.
Since the pics were release, I've just hated how the front bezel - agressive look is.
Bleh, maybe it's just me


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Freezn said:


> All depends on how much you value the new HSS features. The joystick chute control is a nice addition. The power steering is not very high on my must have list. I would buy a new HSS928 if I were in the market for a new snow blower, but absolutely nothing wrong with the HS928. I've seen two local dealers with leftover HS928 tracked machines priced at $2,300. What are the new HSS928 tracked machines retailing at?


They retail for $2709. for the one with the recoil start only and $2909. with the electric starter for those who feel they need one.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Features aside.....I still DIG the older HS series lookswise...


The old one does look beefier, personally If I were ever to get one it would have to be a tracked model even though my drive is relatively flat. They just seem like they were meant to be tracked and for a track model the new model offers more ease of use over its predecessor with the power steering and who doesn't like the bells and whistles like an LED headlamp and the electric chute control.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Just looking at the two machines in that side-by-side photo I couldn't help but notice the slight difference in the discharge chute design. It almost looks like the new HSS928 chute is shorter than it's HS928 predecessor. Maybe it's not shorter, but there's certainly a design difference with the HSS having a "collar" across the lower base of the discharge chute. Wonder what type of impact (if any) that will have on discharge velocity and throw distance. Probably not much, but just something that caught my attention.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

it's just the perspective. I'll post a pic up later.
Side by side, handlebar height might be 1/2-1" higher.
Bucket is obviously taller. Chute is raised higher due to this. But if I recall, they both look on-par heightwise - chute being obviously higher on the new one due to taller bucket


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

A local dealer's salesmen said, "Get the old one while you still can, it's tried and true and there are less gadgets to break". I agree with him on that, but I admit I like some of the new features.

I guess time will tell if being Made in Japan quality has any merit vs the HSS being made in the US.

One thing I really like about the HSS is the auger is slightly larger and is rated to throw the snow a few extra feet. (but will that cause the motor to bog?)
Also, the "styling" of the HS model just looks classier to me then the HSS, kind of like comparing a classic car to a new sports car I guess. :signlol:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

fake_usa said:


> Also, the "styling" of the HS model just looks classier to me then the HSS, kind of like comparing a classic car to a new sports car I guess.


 I agree 100%. Not sure how I feel about the styling or "the lines" on the new HSS series. Maybe over time it will grow on me??? I know I still haven't got used to the "chunky" design of the HS520 or the newer HS720. Still prefer the original sleek design of the HS621. Looks sleeker and more compact than the HS520 or HS720.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree with you Freezn comparing the 520/720 to the old 621. Another feature I like is the solid brass fuel drain as well on the back of the unit. I have a 720 and there is a hole with a screw inset about 5 or 6 inches that you need to turn to drain the fuel. While it is not bad I think the fuel drain easily accessible at the back is much easier and a better idea. But I suppose that is on of the reasons why the 621 used to cost more than the 720's of today as well.

I just saw a 621 in my area sell for almost $500 which is crazy when you think they have not been sold in the states in years. wow.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Just looking at the two machines in that side-by-side photo I couldn't help but notice the slight difference in the discharge chute design. It almost looks like the new HSS928 chute is shorter than it's HS928 predecessor. Maybe it's not shorter, but there's certainly a design difference with the HSS having a "collar" across the lower base of the discharge chute. Wonder what type of impact (if any) that will have on discharge velocity and throw distance. Probably not much, but just something that caught my attention.


 
The chutes looked to be the same height in person. I think that collar is there to prevent snow from building up between the chute and new engine cover. It's tight between the two and looked like it would be impossible to clean out built up snow by hand or broom. This location may get iced up if you leave the machine outside or in my case create large puddles in my garage when it melts out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

FYI, list prices for new HSS machines are the same for the similar HS machine. In other words, no price increase.


----------

